# Karaoke ?



## against_bush (10. Oktober 2003)

Ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich die Stimmen von einem Track runternehmen kann sodass nur der Instrumenatl sound da is. gibts sowas oder wie könnte ich das machen ?


----------



## Konstantin Gross (10. Oktober 2003)

Das würde mich aber auch interessieren


----------



## Erpel (11. Oktober 2003)

Die Software die auf meiner Mainboard-Cd für den Soundchip drauf ist, (AC97) hat so eine Funktion. Das Klappt sag ich mla zu 70-80 %, aber ein wenig hört man noch, und die Musik klingt minimal anders.


----------



## DonRolando (30. Dezember 2003)

*Karaoke?*

Meines Wissens nach gibt es noch keine vernünftige Alternative um die Stimmen herauszufiltern. Somit ist man auf die Verwendung von Playbacks angewiesen. Man hat auch die Möglichkeit, sich im Spezial Versandhandel (karaoke-shop.com oder karaoke.at) gleich Karaoke CDs (nicht sehr preiswert), aber auch Playbacks zu kaufen. Die CD+G Formate sind auf jedem CD-Player abzuspielen. Leider lesen sie die meisten DVD-Player nicht, sodaß man auf dem Bildschirm keinen Text wiedergegen kann.


----------



## Windowlicker (4. Januar 2004)

ist ja lustig  ... 

ich hab gerade eben ein programm names "DeFX" gefunden, was das problem lösen sollte. 

das doofe ist, dass es nicht mehr auf der anbieterseite online zu sein scheint.
aber wenn du die geschichte noch benötigst, dann schau mal im www (google/emule/dc++ usw.)


----------



## DonRolando (4. Januar 2004)

Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Artus (6. Januar 2004)

*Karaoke*

Mit wavelab kann man es auch machen. Ist alle schon dabei.

Artus


----------



## Artus (6. Januar 2004)

Das Programm Dart Karaoke Studio gefällt mir am besten. Ist super einfach und wirkungsvoll.Soweit es möglich ist.

http://www.dartpro.com

Artus


----------



## DonRolando (6. Januar 2004)

Ja, benutze das Dart-Karaoke-Studio seit etwa 1 Jahr ebenfalls. Allerdings benötige ich den Voice-Remover nicht, da ich keine eigenen Karaoke-CDs mache. Somit habe ich da auch keine Erfahrung. 
Benötige es eigentlich nur, um die Karaoke CD+G´s  auf die Festplatte zu bannen und dann eigene CD-Zusammenstellungen zu machen, damit ich nicht so viele doppelt habe. So kann ich natürlich auch volle CDs brennen mit 18 oder 20 Liedern drauf.


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (11. April 2004)

keine Lust auf Doppelbeantwortung

=>http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials146895.html


----------

